# Day 57 Royal Pythons : 5 Heads!!!



## t-bo

We now have all 5 heads out. Two more had arrived by morning, one more within 24 hours of the first. I cut the last egg at about 18:00 and had the fith head poking out when I checked 45 minutes later.

I will update when I have some full body shots


----------



## Rob Wallace

nice photo there..... good luck wee Royals


----------



## bigmac

nice photo there ,mate will be waiting for more photos lol


----------

